# What to buy?



## tommadbees (Feb 15, 2014)

We are awaiting our puppy, Henry a chocolate Cockapoo on 28th February, and wondered what things I will need to buy now for him. I have a crate and vet bed, but with regard to toys, treats, etc I am not sure what is needed now and what can wait. We have already booked a local dog trainer, who will come and do a home visit on the day to speak to adults and kids on do's and dont's, but it is more what I need to get before hand and if anyone has advise on bringing home a new puppy, it will be gratefully received.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good quality kitchen roll and a spray! 
You can take puppy to pets at home (carrying at all times) and go with the children to choose toys, it will be good socialising for Henry.
Can't wait to see pictures x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

tommadbees said:


> We have already booked a local dog trainer, who will come and do a home visit on the day to speak to adults and kids on do's and dont's


Brilliant, brilliant, brillliant. I take my hat off to you! An ounce of prevention is worth tons of cure! 

What a lucky puppy to come home to a family who thinks ahead like this!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Congratulations, you seemed had all what you pup needs. My cousin also brought home her first ever sheltie pup Maggie and she's so precious. Being a working student, this puppy package is what she got: http://www.petstreetmall.com/Puppy-Package/3253.html
Also she got another plush toy and dental products to start the habit at her young age. Collar and ID tag are essentials to!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't forget to buy some nail cutters. When Skipper was a puppy, I did his nails once a week. They grow fast when they are young. If you are not sure how much nail to cut off, you could get your vet to show you how.


----------

